# Buck with very swollen, nasty looking feet!



## Patriotsbabe89 (May 13, 2012)

I woke up this morning to find that one of our bucks who is almost a year and a half old has incredibly swollen feet! He also has very scabby and thick spots between his hooves. When you touch them they feel very dry almost like big yucky warts. He doesn't cry when you touch his feet and he seems to walk ok but I can't imagine it feels good. He is the only one with problems and we have 4 other goats where he is. Any help would be much appreciated because I can't figure out what could be causing this.


----------



## boykin2010 (May 13, 2012)

Could you post a picture? I dont know anything about goats, just sheep, but there is a weed that sheep can eat and it makes these brown warty looking things appear on the snout. It looks like manure. I have never seen any on their feet though.


----------



## Patriotsbabe89 (May 13, 2012)

Yes I will post a picture as soon as I can. They don't actually look like real warts but I just have no other close comparison haha. It also has almost like dandruff flaking off but they're hard crust little pieces. Thanks again!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 13, 2012)

*First thing I would do is make him stand in a tub of iodine water, and if he'll let you, scrub 'em.... at the very least you can get them all cleaned up so we can get a better look... *


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (May 19, 2012)

I would also keep him separate from the rest of the goats if you can.


----------



## SheepGirl (May 20, 2012)

First thing that comes to mind is foot scald.


----------



## Patriotsbabe89 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!  well, he's still the same. I considered foot scald too until I looked at pictures online and it looks nothing like that. He's completely losing his hair on his two back feet and they're still very swollen and crusty. He also has some hair loss on his nose. We've kept him with the others because it hasn't affected anyone else but him and he still fully has his appetite. We gave him two rounds of penicillin with no results and put pour on ivermectin on him last night in case maybe it's mites. Sorry for no picture but it gets a little busy at the barn to bring my iPhone down. I will try today. My other thought was could this be a zinc deficiency?


----------



## ksalvagno (May 20, 2012)

Did you give him injectible Ivomec? For mites you need to inject. Also, I would put something like Camelid Skin Mix on his legs. I would put it on once a day. You can find Camelid Skin Mix at Light Livestock Supply.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (May 20, 2012)

first thing I think of is leg mites. It can get very scaly around the hoof and hair-line and works its way up the leg. Picture would help. 

Nu-stock is a good topical ointment/cream for mites and wounds and fungus, Injectable ivermectin given every 11 to 14 days as an injection, we used the dosage of 3cc per 100lbs, and gave it sub-q in the armpit area. 

You can also get a dip for mites that works really well and dip the feet and legs.


----------

